# Americans Wishing To Retire To Portugal



## grammymissy

My husband and I, both US Citizens would like to retire to Portugal. 
Does Portugal have a Retirement Visa, permanent residence? We would not want to work and have adequate retirement funds to support us.
Where do americans tend to retire in Portugal, any particular areas?
Any Americans who have done this, any reccommendations?
All Assistance is appreciated!
Thank you!
Melissa


----------



## silvers

Hi Melissa,
There are a few Americans and Canadians here on the Silver coast, but you will find them all over the country to be fair. Mainly Portuguese ancestry though.
As far as residency is concerned, you will need to contact your nearest Portuguese consulate for a definitive answer. I know for a fact that you will require health insurance, beyond that, not much else. Sorry.
I know there are a couple of Americans who post on here, so maybe one of them will reply.
Good luck
James


----------



## grammymissy

James,
Thank you for the reply, I will have to check out the silver coast. Health insurance we would want anyways, so that is okay.
Melissa


----------



## nelinha

Hi Melissa, when you check for medical plans, look up the word "planos de saude". Check all the conditions and if they accept people after 60, I know Multicare does not. We are with a company called Medis and just to give you an idea, for two people a plan including dentistry (estomatologia in portuguese) it costs us 170 euros per month. Obviously it depends on the type of cover you will want. HD broke his elbow 6 weeks ago and they paid for everything except pain killers. Your best bet is to go to the nearest consulate for info on visas. Good luck with your research. Nelinha


----------



## grammymissy

Nelinha,
Thank you for the response, I am starting the language course soon. My husband will be 55 and myself approx 50 at time of retirement, so hopefully insurance will not be an issue.
Have a great day!
melissa


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Melissa

Best bet would be to contact the Portuguese Embassy in the US

Portugal Embassy , United States

2012 Massachusetts Avenue 
Washington 
District of Columbia 
USA 
Phone:
+1-202-3288610
+1-202-3289025
+1-202-3288789
Fax:
+1-202-4623726
Email:
[email protected] 



More information here:

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1002.html

For updated visa information, contact the Embassy of Portugal in Washington, DC or the Portuguese Consulates in Boston, MA; New Bedford, MA; Providence, RI; New York, NY; Newark, NJ; or San Francisco, CA. The Embassy of Portugal is located at 2012 Massachusetts Avenue NW, Washington, DC 20036, tel. (202) 350-5400.


----------



## Bevdeforges

While you're still in the planning stages, you may want to look into one of the US expat associations: AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas or ACA American Citizens Abroad

Lots of retired Americans living overseas belong to one or both of these groups to keep up to date on various legal, tax and social issues affecting US expats. AARO offers expat health insurance to its members and ACA publishes a bunch of position papers explaining some of the more pressing overseas issues for US expats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## grammymissy

Siobhanwf,
I did get thru on the phone, thank you for the additional options! I found out the basics and it appears Portugal is an option for us to retire to. They are sending me a list of details and send I need to apply approximately 2 months before move.
Melissa


----------



## grammymissy

Bev,
Thanks for the AARO website, looks like that is something we should consider joining. 
Melissa


----------



## siobhanwf

grammymissy said:


> Siobhanwf,
> I did get thru on the phone, thank you for the additional options! I found out the basics and it appears Portugal is an option for us to retire to. They are sending me a list of details and send I need to apply approximately 2 months before move.
> Melissa


Well done Melissa. Good luck. Gather all the inforamtion you can and DEFINITELT join the AARO.

Have you thought yet what area of Portugal you would like to move to?


----------



## grammymissy

Siobhan,
We would like to be near an an airport that has direct flights to East Midlands in the UK, however Faro seems to be the only one. 
Our daughter and her family are in the UK, near the East Midlands airport.
We prefer a slower pace and would not want to live in a city, village life is what we are looking for. We are planning a trip to start searching in October. I have also ordered a basic Portugal Language course so that we can have the basics when we land.
I have contacted the AARO website for details on membership. Thank you for the infor. you have been a great help. 
Melissa


----------



## Sonho

Hey Melissa,
If you would like to rent a house for a couple of months to check out the Algarve, let me know. We are Americans and have lots of transformers for your electronics! 

If you have a problem with your visa, you could go the route of a student visa for 1 year. That is what I had to do.
cheers,
Jan


----------



## siobhanwf

grammymissy said:


> Siobhan,
> We would like to be near an an airport that has direct flights to East Midlands in the UK, however Faro seems to be the only one.
> Our daughter and her family are in the UK, near the East Midlands airport.
> We prefer a slower pace and would not want to live in a city, village life is what we are looking for. We are planning a trip to start searching in October. I have also ordered a basic Portugal Language course so that we can have the basics when we land.
> I have contacted the AARO website for details on membership. Thank you for the infor. you have been a great help.
> Melissa


Hi again Melissa

Remember that Manchester is not too far away either. And if you move away from the Algarve area you can get flights from Lisbon to Manchester. 
Property priceson the Silver Coast are much less than those in the Algarve so it might be worthwhile looking at

We live less than an hour away form Lisbon airport. 20 minutes from Caldas da Rainha and 25 minutes from Santarem


----------



## grammymissy

Jan,
May need that transformer infor in the future, thanks!
Melissa


----------



## grammymissy

Siobhan,
We have had several recommend the silver coast, we are looking into that.
It is going to be an interesting journey this looking to retire in Portugal. Our daughter is
also encouraging us to consider France since that is closer. So we have agreed to look into that also, but we seem to be favoring the Portugal move.
Thank you for all your help!
melissa


----------



## siobhanwf

grammymissy said:


> Siobhan,
> We have had several recommend the silver coast, we are looking into that.
> It is going to be an interesting journey this looking to retire in Portugal. Our daughter is
> also encouraging us to consider France since that is closer. So we have agreed to look into that also, but we seem to be favoring the Portugal move.
> Thank you for all your help!
> melissa



Will PM you later about why we choose Portugal over France...just about to have dinner


----------



## silvers

France brings a whole heap of difficulties with it. If you buy a home here you will get up to 8 years free council tax, a friend of mine pays over €1500 a year in France and has a smaller home than mine, with no pool. If you want showing around the Silver coast, i would be more than happy to help.
James


----------



## grammymissy

James,
That is good information to have because taxes can eat up retirement income quick. I am going to have to view the silver coast and options.
Thank you, all information is helpful.
melissa


----------



## grammymissy

Hello Gonta, this group is amazing with helping others with questions! Now that I am living in Portugal, after acquiring my VISA to move here from the United States, I too am trying to help others with their questions


----------



## highlands1234

Grammymissy,

Glad it worked out for you! We are looking at retiring in Portugal as well and were curious as to the requirements. For example do they ask for a bank statement or proof of a certain monthly income? I also read somewhere that after 5 years under a temp residency you can apply for permanent residency and qualify for the government healthcare, is this true? Is there a website you can point me at to start this process.

Thanks in advance!


----------

